# Newby with a van for the first time.



## Interceptor (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi all just thought I'd say hello.
As over the coming months I'm sure I will be asking all sorts of daft questions.
Please be patient


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum,ask away buddy....


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 25, 2020)

Interceptor said:


> Hi all just thought I'd say hello.
> As over the coming months I'm sure I will be asking all sorts of daft questions.
> Please be patient



Been there asked a few myself, and always got answers, welcome on here.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## The laird (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome along


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome from a wet cold Co Antrim,many here with the know how and why so just ask.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 25, 2020)

Join


Interceptor said:


> Hi all just thought I'd say hello.
> As over the coming months I'm sure I will be asking all sorts of daft questions.
> Please be patient


Welcome. 
Ask away. 
If only we had access to this community, 20 years ago.. 

We might have fewer adventures...
And been , worse off, for it.


----------



## Forresbroons (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome, best thing to do is jump in the van and go somewhere, anywhere just start using it. Doesn’t matter if it’s only a night half a mile away


----------



## Interceptor (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies.
We do intend to use it as much as possible.
We did tick all the extras we thing we may need. 
Wife is desperate to tour Scotland.
She has all way wanted the visit it.
I have worked up there but you don't see it really.
Me and some of the lads had a tour around the south for a long weekend in classics.
And loved it so want to go further north in the van.
Please feel free to suggest places to visit any where in the U.K.
As I'm not afraid of driving and intend to rack up the miles.
As we will do a combination of week/s and long weekend away on a regular basis. 
Hot or clold.
And we are doing LaMans this July


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2020)

Make sure you vis ulster and south,lots to see and many wildcamping spots.


----------



## peter palance (Feb 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from a wet cold Co Antrim,many here with the know how and why so just ask.


you look like a grand, hope your doing ok.  ok.pj


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi and welcome along.


----------

